# crunchy top wet bottom



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, so I am new to this whole hay thing, I am running a 1411 disk bine, I took the "wings" off the back so it blows the hay out to get me an aprox coverage of 8.5' of a 10' cutting width, basically I am tedding as i cut and condition. the problem I have is the top of the hay, mostly alfalfa crunches when I walk on it but the bottom is dang near as wet as the day I cut it, it i use my 256 5 bar rake it just twist it into a rope of wet and dry. What kind of equipment should I get that would bring the bottom to the top with out major leaf loss? Thanks in advance for all the information


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You still need to use a tedder to fluff it up to get some air flow under the hay as well.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Get a crimper. Tubeline makes a good one use it 24 hours after cutting you might have to narrow the rows a bit.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tedder-period. in fact we had to Ted everything at least twice this year and rake early to ensure that we got all the green and wet slugs up of the ground.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Get a crimper. Tubeline makes a good one use it 24 hours after cutting you might have to narrow the rows a bit.


the 1411 is a crimper and yes get a te dder have the wide thin kit on my mower and spreades it out to 10.5' same problem especially if you drive on it. I have a new one ordered for next year and you will want it for rained on hay as well. As far as rakes I would have a rotary rake over any other cause u can get by raking damp hay and it will still dry and cure I don't miss the ropeing effect of bar and wheel rakes I bet it sped our dry down by a day switching rakes.plus you have nice fluffy uniform windrow... good luck


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

No this goes 24 hours after the discbine it picks it up crimps it way better then a discbine and cuts dry down by atleast a day sometimes 2. The conditioners in the discbines arent worth a shit compared to the tubeline crimper.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the ground is wet your better off leaving the hay in a narrower swath. Let the ground dry and than spread things out. A rotary rake is a good rake to make swaths. Does not rope the hay but makes a fluffy swath the wind can blow through.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Ted the morning after cutting. It will do wonders.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The problem with the Tubeline Accelerator and the Macearator is costs. The average guy making hay cannot afford one. They are great machines but very costly. JMHO, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They are 10 to 12 k it didnt take long for me to pay it off with my market compared to all the hay I had to roll up before I got it when the weather didnt ccooperate. I find alot less leaf loss compared to a tedder. I have used both this is just my experience and good tedders are more money for a good new one.


----------

